

Pyston 0.2, the LLVM-based Python JIT from Dropbox - andreypopp
http://blog.pyston.org/2014/09/11/9/

======
Igglyboo
Really looking forward to Pyston, curious why they say they're targeting
better performance in 0.3 and not finish up the language compatability from
0.2.

Also, does anyone know if GVR is involved in this at all? Seeing as he works
for dropbox and all.

~~~
kmod
We could work on language compatibility forever :P

Guido advises but isn't actively involved.

------
tlmr
With this work with Dynd, Numpy scikit learn etc and arbitrary python
extensions ? That would be amazing :p

